# No sound from Intex 2600 Watt Speakers



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 21, 2012)

A week ago my intex 2600 watt speaker started to sound harsh and rough. And now it stopped working.
The system shows that the device is connected and working perfectly, but there is no sound from even one of four speakers, the LED of
main unit is lightning too.I have once formatted pc it and installed all latest driver updates also.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 21, 2012)

Probably something is wrong with the speakers. Just reassembly the speakers. If it still doesnt work, take it to the service center.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 21, 2012)

looks like one of the amp transistor is gone. If you can service yourself open the main unit & check


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 23, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Probably something is wrong with the speakers. Just reassembly the speakers. If it still doesnt work, take it to the service center.


reassembled them so many times  no change...
but whenever I turn the main switch on The woofer gives the bass as it was used to give before...


avinandan012 said:


> looks like one of the amp transistor is gone. If you can service yourself open the main unit & check



Connected the green plug (Main port which connects main unit of speaker system with motherboard) to my synthesizer and found that all satellites are working ... 
 So the mail problem is with mobo port.. 
                                           But pc is already showing that the speakers are connected and ready to use. 
Can't understand what to do...

when I firstly ever installed 7 ultimate 64 , It didn't require LAN driver and Audio Driver .. It is though not requiring lan driver  even now ...


----------



## frankeric (Oct 23, 2012)

hi there brother i think the problem is with your speaker pin which you insert in your pc sound card.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 23, 2012)

frankeric said:


> hi there brother i think the problem is with your speaker pin which you insert in your pc sound card.



But when I insert the pin it says ""You just plugged a device into audio jack"".....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2012)

try speakers with another pc/laptop.also uncheck full range speakers(this option is for speaker system without woofer) though speakers should still work but just in case.in the speaker properties advanced tab uncheck option "allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" & restart.all of these suggestions are based on assumption that when an audio/video file is playing left clicking the volume icon in system tray show green bar moving up & down with playing audio.


----------



## frankeric (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi brother wire near the audio jack of speaker is very sensitive there are very much chances that the wire near to the jack is  cracked and a person cant see these cracks.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay 
Got time from lots of exam studies...

 I found that my speakers are working fine in other devices , like my mom's samsung mobile phone and other Pcs.
 One of my friend also got the same problem where the computer was showing that the speakers are attached but "no sound'..
their professional pc- man attached a sound card in pci slot and made a bi-pass . and said that " Mobo's audio jack is wrecked now".
I did the same too ,but  pc is not recognizing it ... the mini driver cd bundeled with sound card has no folder for win 7 (it has folders named winxp ,win vista, win 98 containing driver setup files.... And my 7 is 64bit). While I run the one from Xp's folder or vista's folder it doesn't work..
I mean the blue window appears with a sub-window and a button to press labeled 'next'. As i press the button the whole setup terminates....
So i am unable to install it's driver too.
now I cant understand what to do .....
 please help 
Name of sound card is named Quantum PCI 4CH Sound Card (chipset no. ess 1978)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

1. Right Click on Speaker icon on taskbar
2. Select Playback Devices
3. See your speakers 
4. Click on Set as Default button

But before performing these steps make sure that you have selected them and make them as default device in Sound Control panel of the drivers as well. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 9, 2012)

Speakers are enabled....but..
why my pc isn't showing that there is a new sound card attached in it?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2012)

In the woofer of the Speaker, check  at which color it is glowing. If it is glowing at red color then the speaker must have some other modes of operating from PC. Try it by connecting the 3.5" headphone jack to your Phone or MP3 Player and check if sound is coming through the speaker. Normally those Intex speakers come with USB and SD card slots and has different mode of operation which can be switched by a button names something like *Mode*. When connected to PC, press that button until the LED light glows with Green color and then try playing a music file.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2012)

^^op must get vista/win 7 64 bit drivers for his sound card for his speakers to work & i doubt it.i remembered buying a similar cheap 4 ch sound card which worked in xp but couldn't in win 7,that too 32 bit for which drivers are easier to find,because of no compatible driver.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 10, 2012)

Cilus said:


> In the woofer of the Speaker, check  at which color it is glowing. If it is glowing at red color then the speaker must have some other modes of operating from PC. Try it by connecting the 3.5" headphone jack to your Phone or MP3 Player and check if sound is coming through the speaker. Normally those Intex speakers come with USB and SD card slots and has different mode of operation which can be switched by a button names something like *Mode*. When connected to PC, press that button until the LED light glows with Green color and then try playing a music file.


The light is blue.. and they are working with my mom's phone...



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^op must get vista/win 7 64 bit drivers for his sound card for his speakers to work & i doubt it.i remembered buying a similar cheap 4 ch sound card which worked in xp but couldn't in win 7,that too 32 bit for which drivers are easier to find,because of no compatible driver.


did anyone use this type of sound card before ? or have its driver for 64bit win 7 ?


----------

